# Border-Aussie and 2 Silken Windhounds!



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

HEY ALL! Long time, no see! I dropped off the face of the forum for a while but recently have been perusing threads and realizing how much I've missed this place. I figured I'd return first to the Pictures subforum, as I must share how the gawky puppy I had last time I was here has grown into a handsome dog, and I've acquired a THIRD beastie in my absence.

First off, Gypsy is Gypsy, wild and pretty as always. She turned 8 years old on the 10th of this year, but you'd never know!




Flynn has grown into himself.








Cricket joined my family over the summer. Cricket is a silken windhound. He will turn 1 year old this week. Shortly after I brought him home:


He was a sweetpea from day 1.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Welcome back!! Another Silken?! How on earth did that happen? 

Congrats! They are all gorgeous.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

AHHHHH!!! You're a silken person now!!!

It's so good to see an update from you. The hounds are gorgeous and so is Gypsy!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

All three of your dogs are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## NorCalFMD (Dec 12, 2016)

Oh man, I'm pretty convinced now that every dog should have an antler hat! My Klara might not be so excited about her birthday gift this year....

Your pack of pups is beautiful. Something about Flynn especially just speaks to me, those eyes and that face.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Ohhhhhh gosh I love Silkens. <3 Great pictures!


----------



## Poppy14 (Apr 13, 2017)

So cool! I bet you get a lot of people asking if Flynn is a collie. 

Such cute pups.


----------

